# Mileage on a 34 ft. Class A  with 260 HP Cummins Diesel Engine



## travler (Sep 5, 2008)

Undecided about whether to buy a gas or diesel engine.  Could anyone provide info on fuel mileage for a 34 ft. MH with diesel engine? Have been unable to get this question answered.  Am about a 65 mph driver.  Thanks for any help given.


----------



## Bush70 (Sep 5, 2008)

Re: Mileage on a 34 ft. Class A  with 260 HP Cummins Diesel Engine

I have a 35' Allegro Bus with a 230 cummins and get 10-11 mpg. Towing makes no differance. Mileage stays the same.
Good Luck


----------



## dawright42 (Sep 6, 2008)

Re: Mileage on a 34 ft. Class A  with 260 HP Cummins Diesel Engine

I have a 36' Monaco Knight with 315 Cummins.  I get 9-11 MPG depending on terrain (mtns vs flat).  Mpg is best in highest gear , just abve the shift point. For me it's at 1500 rpms or 59mph. You do NOT want a 5 speed trans.


----------



## utmtman (Sep 6, 2008)

Re: Mileage on a 34 ft. Class A  with 260 HP Cummins Diesel Engine

Travler, you might find that you get better mileage at 60 than 65.  Gas or diesel.  There has been a lot of discussion on that subject and most have come up with a point where they get the best and in a lot of cases it was in the 57 to 62 speed range or an rpm like dawright42 said his at 1500.  I drive a gas and mine is at 2000 rpm and also 59 mph.


----------

